# roller furling problems



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an Endevour 40, 1983, with a Harken Roller Furling, same year. It's almost impossible to furl in the genoa in any winds above 15 knots. I would like to install a new furling system and would like some feedback on which is the most effective, easy to furl in, system.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Have not had many situations where my Furlex (Selden of Sweden) was too hard to furl, except of course, when attempting this in any position other than head to the wind, in very strong winds. 

I've resorted to using a winch once, during a sudden heavy blow and couldn't head-to quickly enough, without starting the engine. Strange though, winching in such a relatively thin line as the furler control line.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

This topic was covered extensively a few months ago. You might refeer to that thread.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Just a quick FYI. I have a Hood Roller Furler and wasn't pleased at all with how difficult the jib was to furl in heavy wind. Did one of those "last resort" things and actually picked up the literature on the thing and started reading. Low and behold it was recommended that the thing be set up with 7/16 FURLING LINE! This stuff is very different from the other running rigging on my Islander 30 BUT once in place it was easier to hold onto AND turned furling the jib into a pretty easy task. DANG IT, I hate to admit that reading the directions actually helped......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You really shouldn't be needing a winch to furl a roller furling sail that is setup properly. If you need a winch to furl it, you probably have something set up wrong.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Our boat has two helms, pilothouse & aft deck, although the aft helm dosen't have an ignition switch for starting the engine. The one time I needed to use the winch was when a sudden squall appeared while sailing in a broad reach, preventing me from turning into the wind to unfurl the 150 Genoa. 

My first instinct was to use the winch, after being unable to crank it in by hand, since I didn't want to leave the helm at the time due to singlehanding with my terrified new-to-sail wife. Get the picture?


----------



## gsheath (Jun 23, 2006)

NCountry said:


> . . Did one of those "last resort" things and actually picked up the literature on the thing and started reading. . . DANG IT, I hate to admit that reading the directions actually helped......


Ahaa, the old RTFM trick 

Sign on chalkboard outside a cafe (I just went out for a coffee):
"Keep your mouth shut when you're in deep water"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're not head to wind, then that changes the story entirely... in general, if your boat is properly positioned, head-to-wind, then there should not be a need for a winch.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> If you're not head to wind, then that changes the story entirely... in general, if your boat is properly positioned, head-to-wind, then there should not be a need for a winch.


Thanks for the reply. I have had Harkin in NewPort RI look at ther roller furler and they say it is working fine. It is just a very old model. I am not new at this, I have over fifteen thousand miles of blue water sailing in the past six years.
Thanks again
Pipe Dream


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

*Also have old furler*

I once had problems rolling my sail in. I asked my sailmaker if he had a suggestion. He said that if I tighten the backstay, there will be less sag in the forestay. Sag opposes being rolled.

I tried it and it worked.

Max


----------



## tuscany (Jan 28, 2004)

*furling problems*

On our 43' Morgan, we point downwind, with the wind off a quarter and the genoa partially blanketed by the main, before furling. In this position, the genoa is substantially colapsed but with enough tension to furl neat and snug. JR


----------



## tuscany (Jan 28, 2004)

We furl with the wind off a quarter and the genoa partially blanketed by the main. This provides easy furling with enough tension for a neat and snug wrap. JR


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

A number of Harken Furlers up at our club are older and they all work pretty well. Except that if the bushing at the top of the foil is gone then the foil will rotate in a oblong motion causing it to be stiff. The danger with this scenario which happened to a friend of mine, is that the foil eventually gets a very rough edge and some of the edges will actually hook the strands of the forestay wire where eventually the sail cannot be rolled in or out. The solution was to make up a new bushing that would center the foil on the forestay again or replace with a new Harken bushing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ronbye said:


> A number of Harken Furlers up at our club are older and they all work pretty well. Except that if the bushing at the top of the foil is gone then the foil will rotate in a oblong motion causing it to be stiff. The danger with this scenario which happened to a friend of mine, is that the foil eventually gets a very rough edge and some of the edges will actually hook the strands of the forestay wire where eventually the sail cannot be rolled in or out. The solution was to make up a new bushing that would center the foil on the forestay again or replace with a new Harken bushing.


Of course proper maintenance of the furling system is a necessity. Trying to use it without a top-end bushing is both foolish and just asking for trouble.


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

So is there any way to tell if the bushing at the top is wearing, other than beginning to "feel" it not furling as easily, or making an unwanted trip to the top?
Frank.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You might be able to visually inspect it with binoculars, but I don't know what the setup looks like, so can't say whether this is feasible or not.


----------



## Warren M. (Jun 3, 2006)

While most posters indicate that they furl their headsails with the boat headed into the wind, after experimenting with my newish Furlex 200, I've found that being slightly off wind on a broadish reach works best for me. With a bit of the mainsail blanketing the headsail, I begin to slack off on the leeward sheet, but keep it somewhat under control. I then begin to haul in the furling line, let out a bit more sheet, and furl some more. While it may seem like you need 3 hands to do this, a bit of practice makes it easier. Find the sweet spot for your boat to be in, make sure all your furler parts are lubricated, and ensure that you don't have excessive tension on your headsail luff and you not have too much difficulty rolling up your headsail.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

Schaefer, still the best. Easy to furl by hand even with a 150 in twenty-five knots on a reach. But probably the most expensive too.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Furlex and Harken are both quite good... I have a Schaefer for the asym on my boat and a Furlex for the genny.


----------



## svojala (Jul 6, 2006)

Keep a tight forestaty and a relatively loose jib halliard. Also, be careful that the jib is not a touch too long, allowing the top of the furling unit to bind at the mast head.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

When I used to work as a sailmaker, I bought a Pro-furl for my Ericson 27 through the loft. I had experience with lots of differenct furlers from racing on other boats, including a Harken on my dad's Tartan 37. The Pro-furl is the BEST DAMN FURLER EVER MADE as far as I'm concerned! It is extremely well enginered of titanium and aircraft alluminum, it can be installed in a number of versatile configurations, and I've never had any problems with it! It does have some quirks, and they may have changed some of those since I bought mine 6 years ago, but I have no complaints. This is the brand that (last I knew) most of the around-alone type sailors were prefering. The foil comes in sections, which I was skeptical about, but the design is so good that it is actually advantageous! They use a graphite insert "bearing" at each joint in the foil to keep the stay centered in the foil, making it much easier to roll up since you avoid the flopping around you get from the Harken style one piece foils. Mind you, I'm not up on what's on the market right now, just when I was looking back then. Anyway, I have always had a paradigm that any improvement I make to the boat has to meet the standard of being able to hold up to a trip around the world, just incase I decide to do that with this boat. The pro-furl definately fits that bill! You won't be dissappointed!

-Brad


----------



## Rickm505 (Sep 4, 2005)

Most furlers have lower bearings and some have uppers, which require periodic maintenence. Grease em up and they're problem free for another year or so. 

Rick in Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*harken or hood*



pipedream47 said:


> I have an Endevour 40, 1983, with a Harken Roller Furling, same year. It's almost impossible to furl in the genoa in any winds above 15 knots. I would like to install a new furling system and would like some feedback on which is the most effective, easy to furl in, system.


Do you have a harken or a Hood? I have the same boat and year, it is with a Hood. I am trying to find a part for the unit. Have you replaced it? Do you still have the parts?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*External Mains'l Furling*

I am re-posting this here to see if it can get any action.

Does anybody have any experience with external mainsail furling systems?

Facnor:
http://www.facnor.com/uk/main.asp?ur...p&f=2,12,,23,a

or Nemo:
http://www.nemoindustrie.com/mainsai...ng-systems.htm

I am curious if:
a) they could stand up to Off shore duty
b) can accommodate full vertical battens
c) can be mounted on a wooded spar

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

IPW....I'm surprised anyone is still making a behind mast unit as they've been thoroughly dissed over the years. I would get a boom furler if you don't want to go for standard in-mast furling. 
Can't answer your other questions but intuitively the system does not seem safe for sea to me as you must be luffing to roll em up...or in light winds.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> IPW....I'm surprised anyone is still making a behind mast unit as they've been thoroughly dissed over the years. I would get a boom furler if you don't want to go for standard in-mast furling.
> Can't answer your other questions but intuitively the system does not seem safe for sea to me as you must be luffing to roll em up...or in light winds.


On top of that, you're adding significant weight aloft and a good deal of windage.


----------

